# Help with alternative colour scheme for High Elves



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So I recently purchased the Island of Blood boxed set and I have base coated all the models white. The question is what colour scheme to use?? I really dnt want to use white on any part....I was thinking either midnight blue and a lighter blue trim with silver shields or a teal like colour with a green? Any suggestion and pics would help!!!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Something like this?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes blue like that with maybe a darker blue instead of the white. Or something like this maybe? Just have to work out what colours they would be in paint!? Initially I did consider a red scheme......so many choices!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out some Caledor armies on the net, it's always nice to see HE in green rather than blue and white.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

How about you paint them bright red?

the high elves are a island nation of skilled seamen, with stuck up prides, and enough arrogance to sink the Bismark. sounds like a perfect match to make fantasy British redcoats. Plus: you can turn your spear men 'cone helmets' into the black fur hats the British royal guard wear.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> How about you paint them bright red?
> 
> the high elves are a island nation of skilled seamen, with stuck up prides, and enough arrogance to sink the Bismark. sounds like a perfect match to make fantasy British redcoats. Plus: you can turn your spear men 'cone helmets' into the black fur hats the British royal guard wear.


Ha now that is an interesting concept!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You might want to check out  Adobe Kuler  which is an online interactive color wheel tool, which lets you generate and save color schemes.

It's a great way to play with color and get an idea of what will work.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Ha now that is an interesting concept!


glad to help, can't wait to see what you do actually do, best of luck painting mate!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

*Test Model*

After spending ages deciding on a colour scheme I finally completed my test model and first ever High Elf!!



















I took a longer then usual amount of time to paint this model but I imagine I will speed up as I paint the regiment!! 

What's the thoughts on the scheme??


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Incredible. what's the final green?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

torealis said:


> Incredible. what's the final green?


Thankyou very much!! The final green is Sybarite Green (Citadel paint) I was really happy with how the greens turned out.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm just starting a high elf army, and to be honest, that scheme is really inspiring.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

torealis said:


> I'm just starting a high elf army, and to be honest, that scheme is really inspiring.


Glad to have helped and inspired! I don't know about you but I really didn't want to paint any of my elves white I was tempted to do do grey scheme but having painted my SW's in greys I wanted something different.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I think I'm aiming for a lothern force, so the green gives a nice 'down by the seaside' feel.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think he looks fantastic. Looking forward to seeing your army develop.


----------

